# How do you find help?



## shambelle (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello. So I'm not diagnosed with anything IBS-ish yet, but I have some problems. I was due for a colonoscopy next week, but its being postponed due to my very slow and not so good recovery from rectal abscess surgery at the end of August (I might have another operation in a week and a half). Regardless, I've got something, and time will tell what. I'm nearly 30, and have a very active and beginning career as an academic in biochemistry. I'm successful at what I do, I've got lots of good people around me, but something still isn't right.Everything has finally caught up to me - stress, my surgery and recovery, relationship issues, family, etc. etc. After a long time, and a LOT of thought, I realized that I think I'm actually clinically depressed. It's weird to say that, but I know I'm not alone. I don't know how to find help. On one level, I do - call my insurance behavioral health plan, and they can suggest people in my plan and area. However, how do I actually figure out if someone is right for me, without doctor hopping and seeing tons of different people? I don't know that I need medication, and I've heard too many stories about people going to doctors who just hand out prescriptions. I want someone who will really evaluate me and really think about medication before prescribing. If any of you have suggestions, I'd appreciate it. I know I shouldn't feel the way I do, and I know I can get better. I just don't know how.


----------



## willie (Aug 27, 2000)

Its really hard to find the right mental health caregiver...virtually a roll of the dice. Its also become more difficult of late to communicate with these folks in a way that allows you to see if you are a match. I have always felt that compatibility with a therapist, Psychologist, counselor or Psychiatrist was very important. You need to be in charge of your care and need to feel like your caregiver(s) are partners in your healthcare plan. Perhaps one of the best ways to find a suitable caregiver is to get referrals or recommendations from others that have had personal dealings with them....even then, you still don't know if you will "click" with them. Start by deciding whether you would be more comfortable with a male or female. Self diagnosis is also dangerous...you may be feeling anxiety rather than depression as they can feel very similar. Ive had a condition called Dysthymia for many years and have only recently felt relieved of the effect of it...thanks to taking Armour thyroid supplementation....who knew?  I have also had chonic anxiety for many, many years. I began studying about depression and anxiety as a young man and went on to major in Psychology and have done a great deal of additional study in various aspects of mental illness,especially as it applies to IBS and associated conditions. By all means, try to find someone that you feel comfortable with...be honest with them and don't hold anything back...cognitive therapy can really help in many instances, perhaps you might benefit from some pharmacological intervention, but I hate to see folks depend on that from the get go. Very best to you in getting in touch with whatever is making you feel low....willie


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm a Brit so I appreciate that our Health "system" is very different but I'd just like to make the point that you've taken the first important step and acknowledged that you might have a mental health issue - it took me about 15 years to arrive at that conclusion - so well done.You need to find a sympathetic doctor - I suppose your first port of call would be your GP right enough? Just make sure you get a proper appt - and are not shown the door with a prescription within 5 minutes. You may need anti-depressants - I don't know, I'm not a doctor and I don't know you - you may not, Remember, that isn't the end of the world either - its perfectly possible to function well and happily on them but you are quite right - they are NOT the be-all and end-all for treating mental health issues.I wish you well.Sue


----------

